# Berry Servers new website launch



## Epidrive (Dec 8, 2014)

We've just finished launching the new website design for Berry Servers. You can find it here: https://www.berry.pw

Let us know what you think about it guys.. Thanks!


----------



## MannDude (Dec 8, 2014)

I think it looks good! I'd get your logo linked to the index though


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 8, 2014)

Yea like the look of it.. good job


----------



## AlphaNine_Vini (Dec 8, 2014)

Very much yummy plans. Design is good and attractive.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 8, 2014)

Ya, as I wrote on my Twitter...it's a "tasty design"  

Good work!


----------



## William (Dec 8, 2014)

Limiting IPv6? Really? It's 2014.


----------



## Nett (Dec 8, 2014)

Here strawberries are cheaper than blueberries.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Dec 8, 2014)

Clean and simple, I like it!


----------



## Epidrive (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback guys 


@MannDude this has been done, thanks for your input


----------



## drmike (Dec 8, 2014)

+1 for this design.  I like it.. Simple and straight forward.


----------



## Epidrive (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

